# Similar Topics on Post Screen when starting a new thread



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would like to request this plugin be added if possible, I remember we had this with vB. It should cut down on duplicate threads which is very helpful for moderators and admins. 

http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/4971-sos34-similar-topics-on-post-screen/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> I would like to request this plugin be added if possible, I remember we had this with vB. It should cut down on duplicate threads which is very helpful for moderators and admins.
> 
> http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/4971-sos34-similar-topics-on-post-screen/


Agree. If it works the same as that function in vB, it would be very helpful!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Man, you all just keep costing me more money. 

The issue with adding plugin after plugin like on the old site is that it makes for upgraded to be very hard.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

The developer on this one seems to be good about updating the plugins for new forum software from the comments. He is from Brazil and apparently never sleeps. :grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If only all of the users obeyed warning when it popped up. We still had a lot of duplicate threads ... and I'm sure that the feature was responsible for some of the grave robber threads (people restarting years old threads instead of appropriately starting a new thread).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... when I first saw this new site I said to myself "where did the similar post feature go"... and then I had the same thought as James and figured I would wait and see how it goes before I said anything. We had a lot of duplicate topics, including ones by the same poster! So I'm not sure it cuts down on duplicate threads as much as you'd like it to... and James has a good point, it might be the cause of some old thread resurrections that we could do without too.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Though I think the thread from 2002 that got resurrected the other day has to be a record.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

What's wrong with resurrecting an old thread if it's on topic? Better than going over the same ground over and over, as happens all the time. E.g., I think I noticed two "Warning Points" threads already. Likely because the second thread starter didn't search first. At least the "Similar Topics" search is automatic and might have forestalled that second thread from being created. Just my .02.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One issue with old threads is that people read them from the beginning as if it is all new. Take a 50 post thread that resolved nicely several years back and add on a somewhat related post to the end and people will think all 50 posts were made today. We have had arguments ensue over years old posts before people realized that the argument was settled years ago (people not reading the entire thread to date before responding).

Often even though related the new post is more of a hijack of the thread than a continuance ... and it seems that the older the thread is the more likely that a new post waking the thread is unneeded. A fresh start is often better. We had a hack on the old forum to warn people that they were waking an old thread just for that reason.

The issue of similar threads started when an existing thread is currently in use is different ... but the mods are willing to accept the work. Just one of the personal services we provide.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

fwiw that developer is one I trust, does a lot of good work.
just need to watch for sql load with these types of mods, iirc this one is ok but I don't yet have it installed.


----------

